# Laminova intercooler cores?



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

Has anyone ever used laminova intercooler cores to build an A/W intercooler?
Supposedly they can be very efficient and take up just a small amount of space.
I think the new cobalt SS and saturn redlins are using them built right into their manifolds. Any experience around these parts?
Wondering what kind of effect they would have on an SC application running about 8psi +/- non intercooled right now.
Would be better than FMIC since it could be built right into the stock manifold (aba)


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (blubayou)*

I have 3 of them, have been tossing the idea of buidling them in a manifold, just havnt gotten round to it....


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (nubVR)*

I came across someone with 3 or 4, though I am not sure the length is what I need
I don't think it would be too complicated to build them into a manifold
The endcaps and such would require the most machine work, unless the stock pieces can be had from saturn, chevy, cadillac, etc


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (nubVR)*

what diameter and length are yours?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (blubayou)*

roughly, 1" where the fitting would connect, and 1 1/2" with fins, maybe 2", and about 14-16" total length, havnt looked at em in a few months....


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (blubayou)*

I have built a few units in my time using these cores. 
I'm waiting on my next project car to build my next creation.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (euroteknique)*

what type of results have you seen with them (airflow/boost drop, temp changes)?
they seem to be pretty efficient, but I haven't seen too much info beyond the manufacturers (real life). Thanks!


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (blubayou)*

I just found my old pics of the 1.8T unit I made
consider this..
I made a manifold intercooler for someone in texas. it was April so it was pretty hot outside. The kid drove his car 5 hours home. and when he got home the intercooler and his intake manifold were cool to the touch. Plus due to the design he lost 1000 rpms in spool up on his t3/t4 BT setup 
I now own a 1.8T so we shal see what wickedness I come up with next


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (euroteknique)*

I've got a bunch of these lying around if you need them...


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Laminova intercooler cores? (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I've got a bunch of these lying around if you need them...


----------

